# Looking for a kitchen scale that works



## stereo.pete (May 23, 2016)

So I've tried a few of the Taylor models found in stores like Target and Walmart, but I have not had good luck. They can't seem to measure very small quantities accurately or consistently and I'm sick of gambling every time I go to make pizza dough. What are you guys using that can consistently measure small weights 1-3grams or large quantities, 1000 grams? Accuracy is the key here, if I need 2 grams of yeast, I want 2 grams of yeast.

Thanks in advance,

Pete


----------



## ThEoRy (May 23, 2016)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0012LJWTG/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## daveb (May 23, 2016)

Hey Pete,

Oxo. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000WJMTNA/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

5 or 6 years beating this one to death. Lost count of how many times it's hit the floor. Digital display that's easy to read. Will power off 120VAC or battery. Most days start with recipe of: 1200g xxx, 600g xxx, 410g xxx, 45g xxx and 15g xxx. I start with an empty 1/3 pan zeroed and zero after each ingredient. Easier than a sorority girl on spring break. :cool2:


----------



## gic (May 23, 2016)

One really cool trick is that a nickel weighs 5gms and a penny 2.5gms, so you can test a kitchen scale with penny and nickels!

https://www.usmint.gov/about_the_mint/?action=coin_specifications


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (May 23, 2016)

A separate gram scale could be an option?

I suspect that most kitchen models by design ignore weight that is added very slowly (then add it all at once when a certain threshold is reached) to stabilize the display against vibration or mechanical settling (or sensor/preamp drift ... hope not!).

Hmmm... could be an interesting project making one's own electronics to add to an existing, salvaged platform+sensor ... AC excitation and preamp chain, precision rectifier and an ICL7135 could do if the load cell itself is sufficiently linear...


----------



## gic (May 23, 2016)

Every electronic kitchen scale I have owned can switch between gms and oz. I think it is a standard feature now..


----------



## strumke (May 23, 2016)

I use a small cheap jewelers scale from Amazon. I got a calibration weight as well to check and calibrate when needed. It has resolution in 0.1g and is useful for modernist powders or beer hops.


----------



## chiffonodd (May 24, 2016)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> Hmmm... could be an interesting project making one's own electronics to add to an existing, salvaged platform+sensor ... AC excitation and preamp chain, precision rectifier and an ICL7135 could do if the load cell itself is sufficiently linear...



:dazed:


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (May 24, 2016)

@chifonodd sry about that, got carried away.. EE speak for "using reasonably available parts, one might be able to hack the common cheap ones into something that will show a difference of 0.2g, but might be somewhat inaccurate regarding absolute weight. Not very economical but could be fun.". Self censor was already asleep...


----------



## rami_m (May 24, 2016)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> @chifonodd sry about that, got carried away.. EE speak for "using reasonably available parts, one might be able to hack the common cheap ones into something that will show a difference of 0.2g, but might be somewhat inaccurate regarding absolute weight. Not very economical but could be fun.". Self censor was already asleep...



No. It's really interesting. Please continue sharing.


----------



## chiffonodd (May 24, 2016)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> @chifonodd sry about that, got carried away.. EE speak for "using reasonably available parts, one might be able to hack the common cheap ones into something that will show a difference of 0.2g, but might be somewhat inaccurate regarding absolute weight. Not very economical but could be fun.". Self censor was already asleep...



No need to apologize just way above my liberal arts major head :spin chair:


----------



## Tall Dark and Swarfy (May 24, 2016)

This is what I have:

http://www.oldwillknottscales.com/ohaus-navigator-nv1101.html

It'll be the last scale you ever need as long as it doesn't end up in an evidence locker.


----------



## strumke (May 24, 2016)

I've had one of these for about 5 years now. I think I paid $7 and it's still working and rarely is out of calibration. Shuts off a little faster than I'd like, but it was $7.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...ican+weigh+100g+x+0.01g+digital+scale,aps,224


----------



## Pirendeus (May 24, 2016)

I use Jennings CJ400. I'm happy with it, except for a flippin' annoying beep when the settings are changed.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (May 24, 2016)

Yes. There must soon be support groups for people that have to deal with both telecomms/pro IT equipment (which beeps or turns on red lights when there is a problem that needs to be examined urgently to prevent failure) and household (or short order) kitchen equipment (which will have failed when it ever stops finding an excuse to beep at you).


----------



## Duckfat (May 24, 2016)

Hey Pete;
I've been using the same Oxo as Dave for the last several years. No problems at all, easy to use and not expensive. 


http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000WJMTNA/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (May 29, 2016)

Just happened to me: These things can decalibrate hard if they take a fall. Measuring about 30% light in that case ... only noticed it now... thought "this is ... nuts", emptying a 200g bag of ... ground nuts into the mixing bowl, and noticing it not weighing in as 200g... due to the confusion and losing track of the ratios, ended up with linzertorte dough that tastes good but had to be patched into the dish, overbrowned during baking, and requires hammer and chisel to separate from the pie dish...


----------



## ManofTaste (May 29, 2016)

I had the OXO mentioned earlier, but it died on me without cause after several years. I replaced it last year with the Jennings CJ4000 and found it to be at least as good as the OXO. The Jennings scale easily switches among grams, pounds, and ounces. 

When I need accuracy below 0.5 g -- for molecular recipes, for example -- I use the American Weigh 0.1-gram scale found here: http://www.amazon.com/American-Weigh-AMW-1KG-Digital-Pocket/dp/B002SC3LLS?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_search_detailpage

The 2nd scale is the one that goes with me on trips to measure coffee beans and the like.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (May 29, 2016)

The things I look for in a scale are (in no particular order):
capacity - I like to be able to get to about 5kg sometimes, usually going much above this you lose out on precision
precision - larger capacity often sacrifices precision, so I have a smaller scale that does 0.1g as well, in general 1g is sufficient
accuracy - adding small amounts to a scale (especially if tared) often doesn't register so the amounts are off
responsiveness - if I'm pouring stuff into a bowl on the scale I want it to register faster than once a second so it's easier to tell when to stop.

I currently have the Escali Alimento NSF 6kg x 1g
http://www.escali.com/alimento-professional-nsf-portion-control-scale

ticks all the boxes except if I try to measure a couple grams from tare. I've found that if I remove the container and add/remove the small amount, then place it back on it works better in this regard.


----------



## stereo.pete (May 30, 2016)

Awesome, thank you guys!


----------



## aboynamedsuita (May 30, 2016)

Also remembered there was a recent thread about scales from earlier this year too, may be worth a look:
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/25913-I-need-a-new-kitchen-scale


----------



## Swells (May 30, 2016)

Escali is the truth


----------

